# Ca we save our progress?



## PacV (Nov 21, 2017)

Hey!
So today i download the game and i wondering if can save our progress or this is no necessary at all? I do not see any option to do that, but i close the App and i have to do some stuff (not everything) again.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 21, 2017)

You can save your progress as long as you have a My Nintendo account and link your account to the game. Don't Worry, My Nintendo is free to register for an account.


----------



## PacV (Nov 21, 2017)

Oh, good to know! Thank you so much.


----------



## Snow (Nov 21, 2017)

The game autosaves to your device constantly, you don't actually need to link your account right away -- but linking to your nintendo account is the only way to restore your game if you lose data. I did it as soon as I could.


----------



## Buster Bunny (Nov 21, 2017)

So, Resetti is jobless now?


----------



## Gruntilda (Nov 21, 2017)

Holy Moley!!  After reading this post I decided to go ahead and link up my game to a my Nintendo account.  I am so glad I did because  not long after I did that I got knocked off the game with a message telling me to retry later as it lost the connection.  whew!  I am chalking this up to a big leap in users since today is the first day for a lot of us.


----------



## SamZzz (Nov 22, 2017)

That message doesn't mean your progress would have been lost... the game saves to your phone as you play just like any other mobile game.  I played for several weeks without saving to a Nintendo account (because I was using an australian AppleID) and never lost anything.


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 22, 2017)

The game saves your progress automatically, at least in my experience. You don't need to have a Nintendo account, it's just useful if you want to backup your data


----------

